# Before or after you gave me the homework?



## Lillita

Hey everyone!

I would like to ask for your help with a translation. The context is the following: my teacher sent me a very difficult homework and in the same e-mail she asked me how my day has been. I would like to let her know in a joking way that this time she really passed the line with the homework and it exceeded my capacities as long as Turkish is concerned. So, I thought to answer her question whether my day has been nice as follows:

_"Before or after you gave me the homework?"_​
And my shy try of translation:

*"Bana bu ödevi vermediğinden önce veya sonra?"*​

Thank you very much in advance for your help!
Çok tesekkür ederim!


----------



## Le bambin mignon

We can say like this : "bana ödev vermeden önce mi yoksa verdikten sonra mı ?"


----------



## Lillita

Thank you!


----------



## murattug

Lillita said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I would like to ask for your help with a translation. The context is the following: my teacher sent me a very difficult homework and in the same e-mail she asked me how my day has been. I would like to let her know in a joking way that this time she really passed the line with the homework and it exceeded my capacities as long as Turkish is concerned. So, I thought to answer her question whether my day has been nice as follows:
> _"Before or after you gave me the homework?"_​
> And my shy try of translation:
> *"Bana bu ödevi vermediğinden önce veya sonra?"*​
> 
> Thank you very much in advance for your help!
> Çok tesekkür ederim!



why you use negative form? I mean "you *gave* me something" = " bana bir şey *verdin*" not "vermedin"


----------



## Rallino

murattug said:


> why you use negative form? I mean "you *gave* me something" = " bana bir şey *verdin*" not "vermedin"


Because the original sentence has_ *before*_ in it.
Before you gave me something - _Sen bana bir şey vermeden önce_.

I would translate "Before or after you gave me the homework?" as _Bana bu ödevi vermeden önce mi sonra mı?_


----------



## murattug

Rallino said:


> Because the original sentence has_ *before*_ in it.
> Before you gave me something - _Sen bana bir şey vermeden önce_.
> 
> I would translate "Before or after you gave me the homework?" as _Bana bu ödevi vermeden önce mi sonra mı?_



Bana bu ödevi vermenden önce mi yoksa sonra mı?


----------



## Black4blue

Well, I realize that I use a wrong usage. 
Because I usually say it this way: *Bana bu ödevi verdikten önce mi sonra mı?*
I know _"önce"_ is used with _"-meden/-madan"_ but... we all understand it, don't we?


----------

